# Topics > Robotics > Telepresence robots >  R.Bot 100, telepresence robot, RBOT, Moscow, Russia

## Airicist

Manufacturer - RBOT

R.Bot 100 on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Published on Mar 27, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Robot R.BOT - Hockey 

Published on Apr 20, 2014

----------


## Airicist

720p Global Business Report Ep07 brings the latest news about R BOT 

Published on Jun 24, 2014

----------


## Airicist

The robot waiter and bartender robot 

Published on Feb 3, 2015




> Демонстрация модификации робота r.bot 100. Робот официант и робот-бармен.
> 
> Demonstration modification robot r.bot 100. The robot waiter and bartender robot.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robot died under wheels in Krasnoyarsk"

November 14, 2014

----------


## Airicist

R.BOT 100 robots dancing

Published on Feb 13, 2015

----------

